
As Apple Payments Strategy Takes Shape, Google and Square Respond - _pius
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/As-Apple-Payment-Strategy-Takes-Shape-Google-and-Square-Respond
======
dlu
I think this is the key sentence: "Apple, in contrast, uses a different
technology and generates a small profit from Apple Pay transactions."

